# Bit the bullet, and ordered my laptop!!



## Black Panther (Jul 4, 2008)

I've ordered the notebook in my signature from www.notebookguru.de in Germany.

Now this is the first time I've ordered a complete system because I had built my desktop myself.

As soon as I get the D901C I'll be checking the bios then after installing Vista I'm going to run CPU-Z to check the processor, RAM type, brand, speed and latency. Then I'll run SIW and Everest Ultimate to check out all the other stuff is present as per specs.

(As you can see I'm a wary type... I happen to be going to Germany next September and if something is not right I'd take the two-hour train trip straight to the shop! )
*
I have some difficulty about components I've never had before, namely the raid array and SLi.

- How do you check that your disks are effectively running in RAID 0? Can I check before installing Vista x64?
- How do you know that SLi is enabled and both cards are working correctly in SLi? 

Hmmm, what other stuff do you suggest I check... just in case I'm missing anything out?*

Bleh I'm very happy I'm going to get it soon (he's going to ship it as soon as payment goes through) and yet I'm wringing my hands with worry... Lol I wish I could sleep and not wake up before my notebook is on my doorstep... I'm going to tear my intestines with worry as to whether it's going to arrive, whether it's going to be damaged, and whether it's going to have the same specs I ordered... 

To top it all I discovered (through some detective work) that the shop has an ebay account and it's 98.1% positive... which is kinda... but well that's out of more than 700 transactions...??

OMG I never sent so much money abroad to someone I don't know... I feel I'm going to get a fever! I think need a valium prescription


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 4, 2008)

wow i REALLY REALLY hope this goes well for you. That thing is going to be a monster!

maybe a few connections might get dislodged via transport and also i have heard of people using a glue gun to stick cables in places. this could be handy if your going to be roughing it back and forth.


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 4, 2008)

Thank you. I think it's good for a laptop, though obviously many people here have desktops with higher specs... I really hope all goes well too... maybe because it's a notebook then hopefully less stuff can get dislodged? Anyway I've already downloaded both user manual and service manual and read them 3x lol I think I know how to disassemble and rebuild it now!

Here is what I'm getting:

1 x 	Windows Vista Premium 64 Bit SB 	
1 x 	Guru D901C 
  - 4. Grafikkarte: NVidia GeForce 8800GTX mit 512 M
  - 2. RAM Arbeitsspeicher: 4096 MB DDR2 Kingston HyperX Performance CL4
  - 3. Display: 17 WUXGA TFT Display 1920x1200 
  - 1. CPU Prozessor: Core2 Quad Q9450 4x2,66 GHz 12 MB Cache 1333FSB
  - 8. Bluetooth: Bluetooth internal
  - 7. W-LAN Modul: 300 MBit Intel 4965 AGN
  - 6.3 RAID Konfiguration: RAID 0 Performance
  - 6.1 2nd HDD Festplatte: 160 GB SATA 7200 U/Min Seagate
  - 6. HDD Festplatte: 160 GB SATA 7200 U/Min Seagate
  - 5. Optisches Laufwerk: DVD Brenner R/RW +- und DL
  - 4.1 SLI Grafikkarte: NVidia GeForce 8800GTX mit 512 MB
      1 x Firewire
      1 x Cardreader 7 in 1
      4 x USB 2.0
      1 x TV Out S-Video
      1 x DVI Out
 1 x GigaBit network connection
1 x Modem 56K V.92
1 x ExpressCard slot
Sound entrances and exits with SPDIF    
2.0 Mega Pixel Webcam
      High Def. Audio with 4 Speakers
      12 Cell Battery

  - Garantie: 24 Monate Standartgarantie 

Sorry it's in German... the total cost including shipping and 6 months no dead pixel is 3229,00 €

I thought of getting it from Germany because laptops with the same specs from Malta were above 4000 €

Now I realise I really ought to have pm'd W1zzard... he's German isn't he?

Looking on the brighter side of things, I'm hoping it arrives, whole... lol... I'll be running benchmarks!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 4, 2008)

Wow.. that's going to be one sweet Laptop! Can't wait to see some work with it!  mi lady!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 4, 2008)

yea wiz lives in germany anyway.

I await the benches on these things, got an ETA?


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 4, 2008)

They're going to prepare the laptop. Next Monday I make the bank transfer which will take 2-3 days and they told me that as soon as they receive the payment they will ship which will take 3-5 days by DHL.

So I'm assuming that I'll be getting it around the 15th or 16th of July, give or take...


----------



## Triprift (Jul 4, 2008)

Sweet id love to see that beast running makes mine look very wimpy by comparison


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 4, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> They're going to prepare the laptop. Next Monday I make the bank transfer which will take 2-3 days and they told me that as soon as they receive the payment they will ship which will take 3-5 days by DHL.
> 
> So I'm assuming that I'll be getting it around the 15th or 16th of July, give and take...



I'm looking forward to this as much as you. I want to see what this can do. this has to be one of the most powerful laptops here!


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 4, 2008)

Aww, just pray for me that it arrives whole and healthy and that I survive the waiting tension... 
Then I'll do my best to see what it can do.

(And btw, anyone who can come up with a name to give it is welcome  ) BlackPanther is my desktop's name... and well BlackPantherNotebook is somewhat too unimaginative...


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 4, 2008)

Puma? they're black and it stays with your big cat theme.


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 4, 2008)

It's going to look like this:







No fancy lights this time!
I was going for the XPS1730 previously with the same specs, but the lights are kinda like a racing police car or something. I will use the laptop mainly to be able to game at the summer house etc... but I will find it useful for law-work and that kinda stuff, and a notebook with flashy lights will look somewhat out of place in an office...


----------



## Triprift (Jul 4, 2008)

ummmm .... Panther extreme eerrrr .... killer Panther maybe sorry early morning here and tired as


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 4, 2008)

you need a good background as well.


----------



## Triprift (Jul 4, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> It's going to look like this:



Nicew looking notebook there Panther looks quite rugged


----------



## exo17 (Jul 4, 2008)

Thats one hell of a laptop.Good luck with it, hope it arrives in one piece. 

Regards from a fellow malteser haha


----------



## GLD (Jul 4, 2008)

That looks like one awesome lappy. I wonder how long it will stay running on battery? Make sure you keep the power cord close. 

As for a name, how about Panther Cub, or like an old Triumph motorcycle I once had called a Tiger Cub.


----------



## Triprift (Jul 4, 2008)

It would probably be like mine and be lucky to get an hour out of it at high performance. :/


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jul 5, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> Thank you. I think it's good for a laptop, though obviously many people here have desktops with higher specs... I really hope all goes well too... maybe because it's a notebook then hopefully less stuff can get dislodged? Anyway I've already downloaded both user manual and service manual and read them 3x lol I think I know how to disassemble and rebuild it now!
> 
> Here is what I'm getting:
> 
> ...



Oh damn lol That's way better than my Laptop xD wow that is a Hot laptop. It is piano blank like mine xD My teacher walked by when i had it out one day, and said 





			
				teacher lol said:
			
		

> Whoa!Nice laptop.


lol. I love my currently broken laptop..I wish it wasn't broken though xD
Protect your investment, use NOD32 (i am a use since november 2006) It is one hell of awesome software.
-low on system resources
-20mb install i think...
I havent had a virus since 2006.


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jul 5, 2008)

Triprift said:


> It would probably be like mine and be lucky to get an hour out of it at high performance. :/



lol, when mine is on High Performance, it last about 1 hour literally.
I am going to update my system specs to my Laptop xD


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jul 5, 2008)

exo17 said:


> Thats one hell of a laptop.Good luck with it, hope it arrives in one piece.
> 
> Regards from a fellow malteser haha



What are you implying xD lol 





exo17 said:


> Hope it arrives in one piece.


 lol
You saying he will have to build it when he gets it xD


----------



## exo17 (Jul 5, 2008)

first of all its a she, if i am not mistaken. and im not implying anything  i just hope everything works out fine.


----------



## NeotonicDragon3 (Jul 5, 2008)

exo17 said:


> first of all its a she, if i am not mistaken. and im not implying anything  i just hope everything works out fine.



 oh lol opps.
 LOL I hope everything works as wells


----------



## GSG-9 (Jul 5, 2008)

Its pretty nice 
Good luck with the new toy, are you going to bench it for us when you get it


----------



## Triprift (Jul 5, 2008)

GSG-9 said:


> Its pretty nice
> Good luck with the new toy, are you going to bench it for us when you get it



Yes indeed ill be very interesting to see how it goes and check with theonetruewill about oc that beast


----------



## largon (Jul 5, 2008)

That's one _hell of a laptop_... 
...but 3229€ (= >$5000)? 

I'm wondering for what would you need such a laptop?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 5, 2008)

Gaming - lots and lots of gaming.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 5, 2008)

That notebook, I want to say pwns quite a few towers on TPU. BP, you are going to enjoy it ALOT! I may have to make you a new sig 

And the questions you had about RAID and SLi;

You could download and run GPU-z. It would show the video cards information, and if SLi is enabled.

You also could run HDTach for the question about RAID, but another way is going into the RAID's bios configuration and see whats there.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jul 5, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> That notebook, I want to say pwns quite a *few towers* on TPU. BP, you are going to enjoy it ALOT! I may have to make you a new sig .



Absolute Understatement... A majority you mean!


----------



## Triprift (Jul 5, 2008)

The only prob is in a year or so if ya want to keep playing the latest games ull need an upgrade im facing that now :/


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 8, 2008)

Triprift said:


> The only prob is in a year or so if ya want to keep playing the latest games ull need an upgrade im facing that now :/



Lol, yes that's always the same problem with pc's and notebooks, part of the deal 

*Latest update* ---

I made the bank transfer this morning. The bank said the transfer should go through within 1 or 2 days.

So assuming that the transfer goes through by Thursday, hopefully the seller ships by Friday (I sent him a copy of my transfer receipt, maybe he ships earlier!!) and he said shipping should take 3-5 days which means that by the middle of next week (16th July?) my notebook will be here...

I'm really pleased so far with the way the transaction was conducted on the seller's part. He always replied to my emails, made effort to write in English even though I told him I was using google translate to read German, when I asked him whether he had a CPU better than the Q9300 he offered me the Q9450 even though it wasn't in the choice originally, and agreed to ship to my country even though originally it wasn't in the list of countries he normally ships to.


----------



## Triprift (Jul 8, 2008)

Sounds like good service to me Panther when ya get up and running youll have to let us no and Benchmark the beast to high heavan


----------



## DonInKansas (Jul 8, 2008)

Heh...Keep with the Panther theme and name it Guenhwyvar.  

[/FR Nerd]


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jul 8, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> So I'm assuming that I'll be getting it around the 15th or 16th of July, give and take...



Its referred to as "give *or* take"

Sorry to correct you, I just didn't want you saying that in conversation with somebody and them giving you a weird look.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 8, 2008)

probably un-irellivant but just thought it be worth a mention just in case.....


Because your Audio ports are in the front - you wont really be able to use the Coolermaster Laptop coolers - Or u can but at the expense of losing your Audio connections at the front of your laptop. I made the same mistake. but the solution to this is Zalman also makes a great laptop cooler which wont cover anything up


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 9, 2008)

FreedomEclipse said:


> probably un-irellivant but just thought it be worth a mention just in case.....
> 
> 
> Because your Audio ports are in the front - you wont really be able to use the Coolermaster Laptop coolers - Or u can but at the expense of losing your Audio connections at the front of your laptop. I made the same mistake. but the solution to this is Zalman also makes a great laptop cooler which wont cover anything up



Thanks, that was _very_ relevant. I intend to use the 'stock' speakers but plan to purchase a head-set later on so that I can enjoy good volume. I understand the headset has to be plugged in from the front too.


----------



## Triprift (Jul 9, 2008)

ya might want to consider Logitech V20 speakers panther there usb and produce really good sound ideal for lappys and can be picked up reasonably cheaply.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 10, 2008)

Triprift said:


> ya might want to consider Logitech V20 speakers panther there usb and produce really good sound ideal for lappys and can be picked up reasonably cheaply.



V20's ftw their great. I havent got that set but i have got Altec Lansing XT1's which are kick arse. anything is always better then stock lappy speakers.


+1 on the great idea



Black Panther said:


> I understand the headset has to be plugged in from the front too.



not every head set has to be plugged in Via the audio panel - there are a few great USB headsets around.

for 1 these Senheisser set should serve you very very well. heard alot of good stuff about this set of headphones - they are not designed for gaming in mind but their are still great for it.

::EDIT::

just to add some further reference for you This Cooler you should avoid.

This is what you should be looking for instead


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 10, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> So assuming that the transfer goes through by Thursday, hopefully the seller ships by Friday.......



So far so good! I just got an email!  



> Hello,
> 
> payment arrived today. So we will ship your notebook tomorrow. I post you the tracking details tomorrow!
> 
> ...



Now the notebook will take between 3-5 days to arrive here.
Hmmm, should I count Saturday and Sunday or not?
I mean assuming it takes 4 days, will it arrive next Tuesday or next Thursday?


----------



## Triprift (Jul 10, 2008)

Id say the Tuesday Panther Wednesday the latest.


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jul 10, 2008)

Thats the fastest laptop configuration I have ever seen someone purchase. That thing is worth the same as a small car.

Insurance against theft for it, might do you some good.


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 10, 2008)

Lol, in my country a small car costs 11,000 Euros (due to high taxes etc).

Same laptop (Clevo D901C) bought from here would have cost 4500 Euros rather than 3229!


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 11, 2008)

Meh... I'm jumping with anticipation now. Within 3 hours I have to leave here and I'll have no pc till Monday afternoon....... 

Notebookguru.de told me they were shipping my notebook this morning, (so it's in transit right now ) however I haven't yet received the tracking details from them. Normally they reply their emails at around 3:30PM (my time) so it's still early...

My dad told me that if they shipped today it's high chance that my laptop will be arriving next Monday! We regularly get (work-related) deliveries from DHL but I never analysed whether they arrived within 2 days or 3, ya know? 

I'm thinking I will go to the DHL premises and do the pickup myself. After all it's only a mere 15 minutes drive away... and I'll save my baby a couple of possible bumps and jolts...

Here's what I have so far:






Add 70 Euros to the total for a 6 month no-dead-pixel guarantee.

Hopefully......... my next post in this thread next Monday will be pictures... of the REAL stuff, of the box and of what I find inside...


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 11, 2008)

I know your laptop will totally crush every game/benchmark!!  The 8m series are bad ass!  Do know if we have a laptop benching thread?  If not would be nice to see you at the top!


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 11, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> I know your laptop will totally crush every game/benchmark!!  The 8m series are bad ass!  Do know if we have a laptop benching thread?  If not would be nice to see you at the top!



Is there a laptop benching thread? I must search for it!

About crushing every game/benchmark, I hope you are right but really I don't think so.

The 8800M GTX is equivalent to the G80 desktop 8800GTS... note _not_ the GTX... and I'm not even sure if it's closer to the 320MB version or the 640MB version.

That means a single 8800M GTX will give less performance than my present desktop G92 8800GT... and even two 8700M will perform even less than a _single_ 8800M GTX. Only that spurred my choice for SLi. I won't be happy with a desktop replacement 12-pounder laptop which gives me less performance than my desktop. Sure there might be improvements with the Q9450 with its 12MB cache vs my desktop E4300's meagre 2MB cache even though the latter's oc'd to 3.0Ghz. But... who knows temperatures permitting I might be able to get an OC on the lappie as well... 

Well we'll see about that...


----------



## sneekypeet (Jul 11, 2008)

^^^ dont know of a bench thread yet, just the old Laptop overclockers club, IIRC!


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jul 11, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> Is there a laptop benching thread? I must search for it!
> 
> About crushing every game/benchmark, I hope you are right but really I don't think so.
> 
> ...



Well...... I think you might have more 3dmark vantage performance than my 9800GX2 rig in my system specs to the left.

Mainly because of the improved SLI scaling when using a beast like the Q9450. 

I am so jealous.


----------



## Triprift (Jul 11, 2008)

Youd be looking at the theonetruewills overclocking lappys thread for that one and i think theyve got lappy scores on the 3d mark thread. U will have some performance definicincy cus of being a laptop but it will still be mightily impressive Panther cant wait to see how it runs.


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments but please refrain lest I burst my _e_-pants.... 

I'm a tad disappointed though, the seller told me they'd email me the DHL tracking details today.... now it's past 5PM here and I haven't received anything. I'll be leaving now and be sans pc till Monday afternoon... left hanging in the dark...


----------



## Triprift (Jul 11, 2008)

It will all come good in the end just think either Tuesday or Wednesday next week youll be the proud owner of the best lappy on TPU


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jul 11, 2008)

Triprift said:


> It will all come good in the end just think either Tuesday or Wednesday next week youll be the proud owner of the best lappy on TPU



Probably the best laptop in her whole country.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 11, 2008)

I have found this notebook review site that is very helpful.

www.notebookcheck.com

With a single 8800GTX you should be able to break 10k in 3d06.

With dual 8800GTX in SLI you should be able to break 14k(I think your system could break 15k with a nice overclock)

I hope you ordered a cooler and dont mind the noise.  We should totally start a laptop benching thread, so feel free to start one! I'll throw down my 7900's in sli to help start things up.


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 14, 2008)

What a disappointment...

I just came to work and got on the internet after the weekend, and I found no correspondence, no tracking details... nothing... 

I sent an email to the seller just in case he forgot me... 

Since DHL is a 20 minutes drive from work, I'd prefer to do the pick up myself rather than having them come over, maybe knock on one of the other doors which would be closed, no one answers, and they go back with it again!


----------



## Wile E (Jul 14, 2008)

Wow, this is the first I've seen this thread. Let me just say I am extremely jealous of your new lappy. That thing is a monster. Congrats (for when it does finally arrive. lol)


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 14, 2008)

Ufff, so far nothing. And I'm so distracted I haven't done an ounce of work either!

I tried to get in my order details on their website, since there is the status of my order there, maybe they posted the airway bill number there. It was some random password so I applied for another password, got it, and no it says my order is still 'in preparation' (inberbeitung?) Hopefully the page hasn't been updated yet. And the supplier hasn't replied to my email to give me the tracking details he said he would have emailed last Friday...

Hmmm maybe I'll call DHL... I don't know if they'd give me info without a number though...


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 14, 2008)

I called -- they told me that without an airway bill number they can't trace my parcel since it's from Europe. Had it been from outside Europe they'd have managed since there won't be as many parcels from outside Europe... 

Meh... as soon as I arrive home I'll send another email to the seller... or call him directly by phone...


----------



## rangerone766 (Jul 14, 2008)

lol sounds like me. when i got my last laptop it didnt get delivered on the scheduled delivery date. i checked the online tracking site, it said "could not deliver due to inclement weather" so i braved 15 inches of snow to drive down to the depot to pick it up.

nothing like getting a new toy delivered, just like christmas when i was a kid.

good luck on getting it early, and show us pics when you get it.


----------



## Triprift (Jul 14, 2008)

Im sure everything will go fine Panther as a fellow Lappy owner im quite jelous to say the least.


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 14, 2008)

Bleh I'm jumping and going crazy (actually drinking myself crazy...)  I'm comforting myself hoping that the seller didn't manage to ship last Friday and that he's going to send me the shipping details as soon as he ships... 

On the other hand I'm worrying because I go a lot from place to place, that's why I wanted to do the pick-up myself. If I don't get that number I can't inform DHL of wanting to do the pick-up and they'd end up possibly trying to deliver every day (to-and-fro on our bumpy roads) and tossing the parcel around... 

I've had no answer... and sent him 3 emails... (one webnote, and one email copied to two email addresses) and no reply. To be fair I didn't even get the 'read receipt' as I usually get from him. Maybe it's a holiday in Germany today, or maybe the guy in charge is on leave... who knows?

I'm itching to call them by phone, but since I'm Maltese and they're German and we don't know any common language except English I'm afraid that he'll say something I don't understand and he thinks I got my answer and doesn't reply to the emails which will be even worse...

However if I don't receive anything I will call by phone by tomorrow afternoon.

Thanks for the reassuring post Trippy, I needed it 

Please don't be jealous, sure my lappy (if it arrives ) looks nice enough _"for now"_ but as with all other pc stuff it'd be half the price within some months, and there'd be plenty other 'bigger monsters' around with xxx core cpu's, 280's (or whatever number nvidia chooses to come afterwards) in SLi.... well you get the story. 

One really enjoys having high end stuff only for some weeks/maybe a couple of months! I decided to get this to future-proof myself for upgrades. Within some months I'll hopefully still have a good gaming lappie, but it will be playing games on medium or low settings, and even better notebooks will have twice the battery life and half the weight!!


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 14, 2008)

I've found that the gaming laptop's will retain their value/purpose longer than desktops. So don't worry your laptop will be killer for a lot longer than you think. 

Your lappy ->   <- next year's Macbook air-ego-pro-plus


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 14, 2008)

Don't worry about it BP - it'll be fine. It's your over imagination kicking in again!  And don't drink - remember what happened last time??!?!?


----------



## Triprift (Jul 14, 2008)

No probs Panther that lappy will bring you many years of happiness and yah right in a years time they may lave lappys with 280's or what not but quarenteed urs will still be able to play all the latest games. I got mine over a year ago and i can still pretty much play most games bar Crysis. As for battery life i think ur machine will be no worse of then future lappys as batterys is one technology wich hasnt improved greatly over the years.


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 14, 2008)

Triprift said:


> No probs Panther that lappy will bring you many years of happiness and yah right in a years time they may lave lappys with 280's or what not but quarenteed urs will still be able to play all the latest games. I got mine over a year ago and i can still pretty much play most games bar Crysis. As for battery life i think ur machine will be no worse of then future lappys as batterys is one technology wich hasnt improved greatly over the years.



What's your battery life?  I gave up on battery power, about 35-45 minutes with optimal settings.


----------



## Triprift (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah about the same i generally have it plugged into the mains most of the time maybe about an hours if im not gaming. :/


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 14, 2008)

I still have a copy of the email I sent earlier today:



> Dear Mr Seiler,
> 
> Can you please inform me if my notebook was shipped on Friday 11th July? Because I have not received the tracking details as yet...
> 
> ...



I'm sending him another one... the last one because within an hour I have to leave here...



> Dear Mr Seiler,
> 
> Please can you tell me if the notebook is shipped?
> 
> ...



I hope google translate isn't making a muck up of my words..........


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 14, 2008)

The battery power is said to be one hour, but I will barely be using the battery at all so I didn't worry about the power. I bought this thing so as to be able to have a gaming pc which I can easily fold, put in suitcase, carry and plug around. Lol and I read the user's manual, it says if you're enabling SLi it _mustn't be on battery!_  Well it's actually a 'portable' 12-lb desktop... at least it's carryable...
Call me addicted but I can't restrict my computer (desktop) usage to just 1-2 hours per day...


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 14, 2008)

The reason why I sometimes vent on TPU -- hubby just came home:



> Him: Why are you so jittery?
> Me: I haven't yet got any news about the laptop yet...
> Him: Huh? What? That piece of junk?
> Me: (after some seconds to get over his classification of my new notebook ) Yes....
> ...


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 14, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> The reason why I sometimes vent on TPU -- hubby just came home:



LOL


Man i don't think he understands your "needs"


----------



## Triprift (Jul 14, 2008)

Omg ur hubby sounds about as understanding as my gf is when it comes to puters :shadedshu


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 14, 2008)

Well.... once he told me I should be sleeping with my rig next....

To complicate stuff I really moved everything to the bedroom, just for the A/C for my comfort and for the CPU's comfort (it's hard for both of us in an un-airconditioned 35 degree room)...

As a joke, I showed him this site but he didn't laugh as much as I expected him to... 

Well I'll better quit posting now... I'm not drunk enough so I'm realising I'm somewhat posting 'over-the-top' stuff which will make me  tomorrow....  And I'm consciously steering away from the pictures thread!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 14, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> Well.... once he told me I should be sleeping with my rig next....
> 
> To complicate stuff I really moved everything to the bedroom, just for the A/C for my comfort and for the CPU's comfort (it's hard for both of us in an un-airconditioned 35 degree room)...
> 
> ...



lol good site choice!


ha ha and hey, most people appreciated that pic - just some more so than others.

good luck in your laptop quest!


----------



## Triprift (Jul 14, 2008)

Noooooo go to the crazy pics thread and make sure ya drink some more j/k lol


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 14, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Noooooo go to the crazy pics thread and make sure ya drink some more j/k lol



you perv trip! i wonder what your missus would say if she ever saw that post hmmmmmmm


----------



## Triprift (Jul 14, 2008)

I said i was joking lol


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 14, 2008)

Lol I'm sure WhiteLotus was joking when he posted as well. 

As an update.... I received... nothing 

Tomorrow afternoon I'm going to call Notebookguru.de by phone.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 14, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> Lol I'm sure WhiteLotus was joking when he posted as well.
> 
> As an update.... I received... nothing
> 
> Tomorrow afternoon I'm going to call Notebookguru.de by phone.



or was i 


and i would give them a day first BP. I mean i know it's your money etc and you want it soooo badly but you don't want to seem like the irritant customer.


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 14, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> and i would give them a day first BP. I mean i know it's your money etc and you want it soooo badly but you don't want to seem like the irritant customer.



I'm afraid I'm already coming out as 'the irritant consumer' though I tried my best to be polite as much as I can. I can't help wanting to know where it is...
It'd have been so much better for me if he told me he'd be shipping next month, rather than promising me shipping details for last Friday and then leaving me in the blank...


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 14, 2008)

So we've decided to stay here for the night... that's why I'm still online, drunk as Punch with the tension and (avoiding the crazy pic thread like the plague  because getting me banned and not having this little thread to vent in will really ruin my sanity!)

Heck I've been dreaming about this laptop for a week now, literally spending my nights (dreaming) about installing the OS, benchmarking, testing my games Oblivion, Crysis, Assassin's Creed and Settlers VI, running fraps to see the fps, see how they genuinely run on DX10... pressing PrtScn and uploading on TPU.... only to wake up and realise it wasn't real... then after 2 cups of coffee I remember that it should soon be real... 

Really I've got so much to do as soon as I get the shipment...
Probably when I receive it I'll spend like an hour staring at the box unable to budge any limbs....

I'll then open up the tape and check that everything is entire and whole inside...

Then I'll power up the laptop, check that it works and switch it off!

Then I'll check if the raid is enabled in the bios...

Then I'll install the 64bit Vista...

Then I have to install my internet, activate the OS, install the updates...

After that......... install the SLi drivers for the 8800M... and pray they work!

Run Defraggler....

Then if I wouldn't be dead from sleep deprivation, run 3dmark06 etc...

 Going through all the steps further reinforces my dreams!


----------



## Triprift (Jul 15, 2008)

Yep its exciting isnt it Panther i no you want it now but remember patience is a virtue


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jul 15, 2008)

We would love you on the crazy pic thread. You made it exciting! 

Like my new doggy?

<<<<< LOL


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 15, 2008)

DaedalusHelios said:


> Like my new doggy?



Yup... that's how I'll end up looking if I don't receive any news about my laptop...


----------



## Triprift (Jul 15, 2008)

Still nothing damn thats no good didnt you say they wernt far from you just march over there and demand to no whats going on or give em a call. Ya cant miss out now valuable playing time with that beast.


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 15, 2008)

> the notebook is now on the way to malta. Sorry we had a big problem with the sli-cable for the 8800gtx vgas but now the problem is solved. I'll post you the tracking no. this evening.



Woooooot!!


----------



## Triprift (Jul 15, 2008)

Awesome that will be aload of your mind hopefully in a few days time youll be in lappy gaming heavan.


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 15, 2008)

Argh, yeah again...

I got the DHL tracking ID number.
The format is xx.xxx xxx.xxx x which I saw strange...

I called DHL, they told me their numbers aren't like that - theirs have 10 numbers and the last one wouldn't be higher than 6.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 15, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> Woooooot!!



YAY





and about the tracking number maybe he posted the wrong number or something. like the invoice number?


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 15, 2008)

> no it takes one day for dhl to track the id! Notebook is on the way with airmail express!





I'm sure someone's confusing DHL with something else...

Airmail Express?

Where on earth can I track that??


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 15, 2008)

Airmail Express? Isn't that only available in Thailand? Where did you order this notebook from again?


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 15, 2008)

Germany.

Meh I'm confused, I think I need a break.

My number has 12 digits. DHL Malta told me the number cannot have more than 10 digits and the last digit will be 6 or lower. Mine is a 7.

I went on Deutchepost which is the post company of Germany. When I clicked on 'International Express'  then on "Shipment tracingParcel/Express more" I found myself in the German DHL site where one has to input a 12 digit number!!! 

This is crazy...


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 15, 2008)

In fact the seller just told me:



> no this is shipped with dhl germany http://www.dhl.de/dhl?xmlFile=4037 but as i say it takes one day than you can track it.



I'm betting it's the same site I found accidentally which I mentioned in my previous post...

I'm still befuzzled on how I can do the pick up though...

Sure, my number is 12 digits and I can track & trace it on dhl germany.
BUT when it arrives to Malta what happens? Since DHL Malta's "numbers" only go up to 10 digits? 

Weirder and weirder. I think I need a drink now!


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jul 15, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> In fact the seller just told me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They run it through the equation.


----------



## Triprift (Jul 15, 2008)

Sounds like a good idea Panther im sure ull figure it out and everything will turn out fine in the end.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 15, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> Sure, my number is 12 digits and I can track & trace it on dhl germany.
> BUT when it arrives to Malta what happens? Since DHL Malta's "numbers" only go up to 10 digits?
> 
> Weirder and weirder. I think I need a drink now!



Maybe continue checking status on DHL Germany ...


----------



## Wile E (Jul 16, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> In fact the seller just told me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once it gets to Malta, DHL Malta will probably issue their own tracking number. It's shipped out, just relax a little. lol.


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 16, 2008)

I have checked on the german DHL site the seller gave me.

Yesterday the message I got was that they had no data on my parcel, which is to be expected since it was still early.

Today I checked, and got the message:



> Für den eingegebenen Sendungscode liegt keine Auslandssendung vor



When I checked google translate it means:


> For the shipment entered code is not foreign shipment



I don't think I'll email the seller again... he was very kind to me but I'm afraid I'll get him cursing the moment he sold a laptop to me!

Maybe someone here who speaks German can help?


----------



## Triprift (Jul 16, 2008)

I picked myself up today a logitech alto connect 

its basically a stand wich elevates the lappy with a few usb slots on it makes mah lappy run heaps cooler


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice!

I was first going to see how my laptop performs temperature-wise.... If it gets too warm I was going to purchase a Zalman NC2000.

Trip, what temperatures do you get on your laptop? CPU & GPU?

I was looking around on notebookreview.com forums and with regard to the Sager 9262 which is my same model sold in USA, they quote idle temperatures for the Q9450 as....... wait for it....... 56-58 degrees centigrade! And under load there is no problem unless it gets higher than 90 degrees... They say it's normal for a laptop... 

I mean if it's a desktop processor, isn't its thermal range maximum 61.4 degrees otherwise it would start throttling or shut down??

They say the Zalman NC2000 reduces temperatures by ~ 3 to 5 degrees.


----------



## Triprift (Jul 16, 2008)

This is my temps just with surfing tha net






Under load my c drives gets over 50c constantly and the gpu gets hot too :/


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 16, 2008)

Those are very nice cool temperatures. 

I guess it's winter in Australia? Here we're braving 35 degrees in the shade outside... god bless airconditioning!!!

Lol I sent an email to the seller again...

I told him that when I check the tracking number on the dhl.de website he gave me, the result I get is "For the shipment entered code is not foreign shipment" and whether that is ok and normal...

Geez I know I'm supposed to remain calm, but he says he sent it (I do believe him obviously) but what's panicking me is that I cannot find out where it is!


----------



## Triprift (Jul 16, 2008)

Yep it is winter here in Oz damn cold :/

I think someone needs a nice warm cup of coffee and to put ur feet up


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 16, 2008)

Trip, you should change your system specs now because you no longer have "poor laptop cooling"! 

What's the name of your laptop? I mean brand.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 16, 2008)

Thats gonna run crysis better than my desktop  Gonna chug a hella lot of electricity tho lol


----------



## Triprift (Jul 16, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> Trip, you should change your system specs now because you no longer have "poor laptop cooling"!
> 
> What's the name of your laptop? I mean brand.



Check my system specs now 

And my lappys HP good lappy only had to have screen replaced once in a year odd


----------



## mullered07 (Jul 16, 2008)

where in the hell is it, we want pics to drool over and benches


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 16, 2008)

mullered07 said:


> where in the hell is it



Wish I knew too... 

At work I ended looking out of the window... I imagined every Lufthansa plane passing by was carrying it...


----------



## Triprift (Jul 16, 2008)

Patience Panther it will arive this week and if it doesnt then ummmm maybe next week.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 17, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> Nice!
> 
> I was first going to see how my laptop performs temperature-wise.... If it gets too warm I was going to purchase a Zalman NC2000.
> 
> ...


No, the max on a 45nm Intel Quad is 95C. 56-58 Idle is no problem.


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 17, 2008)

> Recipient: shipment abroad
> Status: consignment is in transport to the country as a target


----------



## Triprift (Jul 17, 2008)

Alrighty thats more like it then so when ya rekon ull get it tomorrow Friday next week?


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 18, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Alrighty thats more like it then so when ya rekon ull get it tomorrow Friday next week?



I back-tracked a bit this thread and found:



Black Panther said:


> They're going to prepare the laptop. Next Monday I make the bank transfer which will take 2-3 days and they told me that as soon as they receive the payment they will ship which will take 3-5 days by DHL.
> 
> So I'm assuming that I'll be getting it around the 15th or 16th of July, give or take...



Now I made the payment on Tuesday 8th. It got through to the seller on Thursday 10th. He didn't ship Friday because he had a problem with the SLi cable (which I'm hoping he solved well!)... and he shipped Tuesday. If it takes 3-5 days to arrive as he told me, that means I'd be getting the notebook between Friday (today) if it takes 3 days, or next Monday if it takes 5 days, maybe Tuesday if the weekend causes delay.

So I know I'm being over-eager... 

I have a friend on a local forum, he told me he had ordered an Alienware from Ireland. They took very long to ship, I don't remember if he said one month or two, but he received it by DHL the day after they shipped. So that kinda put my hopes up...


----------



## Triprift (Jul 18, 2008)

Hmmm its in the lap of the lappy sending gods eh it will be worth the wait Panther just think of all the fun ull have when it finally arrives.


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah, finally I'll be able to game in late evening, and whenever I want during the weekends!  As things are now, I am on my rig only between 2PM and 5PM approximately during weekdays, and in such short time I can't decide whether to game or browse the net (which I do intermittently at work).

What's getting on my nerves is the fact of not knowing where it is. It was shipped DHL Germany. The number is correct for Germany but not for the rest of the world (DHL global) including Malta. I called EMS Maltapost (the courier service of our post company) and they told me the number isn't of their company either.

Lol I'm better off killing some time playing Assassin's Creed...


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 18, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> Yeah, finally I'll be able to game in late evening, and whenever I want during the weekends!  As things are now, I am on my rig only between 2PM and 5PM approximately during weekdays, and in such short time I can't decide whether to game or browse the net (which I do intermittently at work).
> 
> What's getting on my nerves is the fact of not knowing where it is. It was shipped DHL Germany. The number is correct for Germany but not for the rest of the world (DHL global) including Malta. I called EMS Maltapost (the courier service of our post company) and they told me the number isn't of their company either.
> 
> Lol I'm better off killing some time playing Assassin's Creed...



I think most courier companiers are like this. When we were getting my dad's case from commodore, the tracking number only worked on DPD.ie (where the commodore factory is and shipped from) and when we had some stuff sent from their HQ in amsterdam it only worked on TNT.nl

Dont forget it could take 3-4 days, that was the estimate we were told for between european countries. Only reason ours took 2 days was because the UK is so close to ireland, lol.

Good things come to those who wait.  my cousin had to wait months to get his custom built super-lappy.


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 18, 2008)

In the meantime, I'm thinking about a list of "indispensible software" to install... while trying to avoid bloat-ware.

Here's my list. Any suggestions welcome. (OS will be Vista Home Premium x64 so they must be 64bit compatible)

- Avast Antivirus
- Spyware Doctor

(any better suggestions for the above two?)

- CPU-Z
- GPU-Z
- SIW
- 3DMark 06 (vantage... I think the last time I checked it wasn't free or I'm confusing it with something else?)
- SuperPi
- CoreTemp
- ATITool (mainly for GPU temperature monitoring)
- Piriform Defraggler

- Firefox
- Fraps

Am I missing out something, and where do you suggest I could improve?


----------



## DaedalusHelios (Jul 18, 2008)

Eset Nod32 is known to have the smallest footprint.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 18, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> In the meantime, I'm thinking about a list of "indispensible software" to install... while trying to avoid bloat-ware.
> 
> Here's my list. Any suggestions welcome. (OS will be Vista Home Premium x64 so they must be 64bit compatible)
> 
> ...



I use kaspersky internet security, you can get it dirt cheap. I gave up on free antivirus when I was able to pick up a 3 PC retail licence for KIS new on ebay for £14.

And yeah, vantage has only one free version, that lets you only run the software once. I don't think its too expensive, but it is the principle of the matter that I havent bought it (though I may give in when I get my 4870X2  )

EDIT: Kaspersky is more user friendly, NOD is more suited to businesses and enterprises.

<---   Oh and I got 1000 posts now


----------



## Triprift (Jul 18, 2008)

Id second Kaspersky way better than Pc cillan and congrats on 1000 posts alexp999 

Ya might want to have a proggy for recovering lost files i use recuva but there are plenty of other ones available.


----------



## Wile E (Jul 19, 2008)

I use Kaspersky Internet Security as well.

And yeah, you have to pay for Vantage if you want to run it more than once. The basic version only costs like $7, iirc. It operates like the free version of 06 from what I understand. The advanced version is $20, and lets you run all the different tests, change settings, and lets you keep as many scores as you want on your ORB account. That's the one I bought.


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 21, 2008)

I hope I receive the laptop today... and that it arrives during the time I'm actually here...

I've done a bit of research on DHL Germany.
As someone told me in another thread, apparently they're a subsidiary of Deutsche Post... so what gets shipped by DHL in Germany doesn't arrive by DHL in your country but will arrive by a courier of your local post company (in my case MaltaPost).

Apparently, the number gets changed then, probably MaltaPost (?) give it a different number. I had called them previously but they didn't want to give me any information. They just told me my 12 digit number was incorrect and that I needed a 9-digit number. 

The seller said he shipped last Tuesday... it's already 6 days...


----------



## Triprift (Jul 21, 2008)

When ya get it and set it up youre gonna have to take piccies and bechmark it too high heavan. I for one will be very interested too see what performance ya get from that beast. My guess is it will put many desktops on here to shame.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jul 21, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> I hope I receive the laptop today... and that it arrives during the time I'm actually here...
> 
> I've done a bit of research on DHL Germany.
> As someone told me in another thread, apparently they're a subsidiary of Deutsche Post... so what gets shipped by DHL in Germany doesn't arrive by DHL in your country but will arrive by a courier of your local post company (in my case MaltaPost).
> ...



But you cant count the weekend as those are not "business days". So, technically its only been 4 days. Also, if on tues, he shipped after 12, then it got shipped the next day. So it sat at the post office that afternoon and was sent out the next day. So, technically it could have only been on the road 3 days so far. Im sure its coming. But, if I were you , I would try and get some more details about what was wrong with the SLI cable?  (Sounds shady)


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 21, 2008)

Cybrnook2002 said:


> I would try and get some more details about what was wrong with the SLI cable?  (Sounds shady)



Hmmm I assumed it wasn't on stock... I mean what can go wrong with an SLI cable?

Anyway, I'll be trying the laptop out and checking if all is ok when I get it. I mean emailing the seller won't help now since he shipped the laptop, and I haven't got it yet...


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 21, 2008)

*** panics ***

I have been refreshing the german dhl page and right now I got this:



> *Addressee:*  	 Item destined for abroad
> *Status:* 	         Departure from inward Office of Exchange in the Country of Destination
> *Status from:* 	 21.07.08 07:51
> *Process:* 	         Departure from inward Office of Exchange in the Country of Destination



Am I understanding it well... the country of destination isn't Germany... it's my country Malta isn't it?

So, at approximately 8:00AM this morning the laptop left... wait, left _where_, in my country? 
That means it left someplace _here_ , 4 hours ago... (you can travel from one end to the island to the other in half an hour here lol)

Edit:

However, if I use the german language and google translate it I get a different message 



> *
> Recipient:* shipment abroad
> *Status:* the gateway program in the target country
> *Status:* 21.07.08 07:51
> *Transactions:* the gateway program in the target country


----------



## mullered07 (Jul 21, 2008)

looks like it has left a depot in your country to be delivered, could be today man they will probably have a van full of stuff so be patient lol


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (Jul 21, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> *** panics ***
> 
> I have been refreshing the german dhl page and right now I got this:
> 
> ...


 it has reached the hub in your country, and is now being sent to your local post office for delivery to your house. Which should take a day or two. Seems its traveling through customs. i think you should expect to see it maybe by the end of the week. International packages are NEVER done within 3-4 days. it takes longer. hence thats one of the downsides of ordering out of your country.


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 21, 2008)

Hmmm, afaik there should be no customs in shipping from one EU country to the other?


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 21, 2008)

*Update:* I called my husband and no, the notebook hasn't been delivered as yet. Also, there is no note saying that delivery was attempted and no one found home, so I didn't miss delivery.

I've been googling '12 digit track trace' and a lot of sites come up with people posting about being confused as to how German DHL works, for example here's what happens in the UK:



> Deutsche Post World Net is the national carrier in Germany.
> DHL is a sub company of the Deutsche Post.
> Going to a post office in Germany you will find all services provided by the Deutsche Post (letters) and the DHL (parcels) mixed.
> If a German seller sends a letter (weight below 2 kg) to the UK the Deutsche Post is bringing the letter to the UK and the Royal Mail delivers the parcel within the UK.
> ...



Lol ppl on my local tech forum keep telling me I should have received it long ago because even I know that DHL takes only 1-2 days shipping from overseas. But apparently Germany have got their own special DHL... 

I hope I'll get this thing tomorrow, for my sanity, and I'm sure many TPU members will also breathe a sigh of relief since then I'll end my ranting over here! 

I lost my cigarettes at work this morning... bought a new packet... lost them again at home... found them an hour later.... in the _refridgerator_...


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 21, 2008)

this is turning into a bit of a long winded affair - hope your laptop arrives in one peice


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 22, 2008)

** Boring rant warning ahead...**

Please I need this thread to whine. 

Notebook was shipped on 15th June.
I was going through the emails of the seller - he told me it should arrive within 3-5 days. 

Tomorrow will be day 6th day if you don't count the weekend. Or the 8th day if you count the weekend.

Maybe the seller shipped later, but he did provide me with the tracking number in this format XX.XXX XXX.XXX X the same day so I think he did ship on that date and hence isn't the seller's fault. And well... according to the tracking my notebook *is *in Malta, someplace...

The tracking number is traceable only through http://www.dhl.de/dhl?xmlFile=4037 which currently states that my parcel has left the "inward office of exchange" in Malta (whatever that might be) on 21st July at 8:00AM.

Trying on www.dhl.com says that the number is incorrect.
Same when I called DHL's Maltese office they told me it's not one of their numbers.

Googling the problem told me that DHL in Germany is a subsidiary of their local postal company Deutsche Post and that they distribute their items to other couriers meaning that my parcel can be delivered by local post or any courier here. 

Last Thursday I sent an email both to DHL global and to DHL.de asking them if they can tell me who is making the delivery in Malta. No one replied.

I checked the local company Maltapost, Fedex, UPS, and a couple of other local couriers who have track/trace online, to no avail so far.

I swear that if I don't get it tomorrow... I'll be breaking hell on earth loose now. 

I wonder if I should now....

I just saw this on the Dhl.de site:



> If your shipment has not arrived at the recipient within 6 days, you have the opportunity to fill out an  investigation inquiry directly via your PC.


Six days elapsed today. But as my luck would have it, their investigation inquiry page is not working right now!


----------



## Triprift (Jul 22, 2008)

Lol relax Panther ull get ya uber lappy soon enuff just abit of patience needed thats all.


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 22, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> ** Boring rant warning ahead...**
> 
> Please I need this thread to whine.
> 
> ...



Is there still not time for it to turn up today?

In any case, it might be that it left the arrivals depot in Malta, and will be sent to the delivery depot then out for delivery to you. I would expect it to be with you today, unless it was sent with germany's version of second class post. I wouldnt worry till friday. THEN kick up a stink, lol.

i had exactly the same problem with my dad commodore stuff.

Something from ireland was sent my DPD, only tracked on DPD.ie and then was delivered by Parceline.
Then something else for his case from amsterdam got sent through TNT and was delivered by the royal mail in a fed ex box!

Tracking numbers only work in their country of origin, stupid it doesnt have an option of an international parcel tracking number.

If it was sent by a standard postal service in one country, regardless of the company, it will be delivered by your countries local company.

At least your tracking number works, thats something.

Cant wait to see it and what is capable of!


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 22, 2008)

Thank you Trip, you're always so kind. 

Lol, as luck would have it this morning while I happened to be outside smoking.... a courier stopped just in front of me.
I though yay here we are!

She asked me where is (the name of my street). I told her this is the street. Then she said the house number.......
It wasn't mine....


Believe me I restrained myself from kicking her out of her van and searching it out myself, even though the poor lady was 3x my size! 

If I'm not online tomorrow it can mean two things -

1) I'm busy installing and configuring the laptop; or
2) I'm in prison.

If I take longer than 1 or 2 days to be online, it'd be #2.

Edit:

*Alexp999* --- it's remote that it arrives today since it's already 4PM.
I hope it is not Germany's version of second class post... in the seller's words he said he sent it by "Airmail Express DHL". So hopefully it isn't.

The shipping cost was awfully cheap though. I didn't bother much - I would have readily paid 200 Euros shipping but all he demanded was 25 Euros shipping...

The reasons why I'm worried -
-- I want it now (lol)
-- on a more serious note, it cost me a small fortune...
-- on an even seriouser note which is really nagging me, the seller doesn't normally ship to Malta but he kindly said it will be no problem. I told him I can't make an account because Malta is not listed. He told me register under Italy then write your correct Maltese address. I hope he didn't make some mistake and send the parcel to Italy...


----------



## Triprift (Jul 22, 2008)

Lol well hopefully its #1 then


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 22, 2008)

OOOOOOOOO.........MMMMMMMMMMMMM............GGGGGGGGGGGG

My dad just called...

told me there's a big box waiting for me!!!

ITTTT ISSSS HERREEE!!!

Sorry for shouting but I can't help it!!!


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 22, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> OOOOOOOOO.........MMMMMMMMMMMMM............GGGGGGGGGGGG
> 
> My dad just called...
> 
> ...



lmao, nice one panther!

Cant wait to see some pics and benches.

Enjoy it, you deserve it after the wait you've had, lol!


----------



## Triprift (Jul 22, 2008)

Alright what did i tell ya way to go Panther  

have fun setting it up and cant wait to see it posted and benched to the max


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 22, 2008)

gives us pictures


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 22, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> gives us pictures



I will. I just have to wait till my husband gets here with it... Then we'll leave to the other house where I have all night to do stuff...  take pictures and all... and I'll put them here tomorrow.


----------



## freaksavior (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice, i've been following your thread for a while... very nice lappy. im a little jeleous. 

Looking forward to pics


----------



## Katanai (Jul 22, 2008)

This should be interesting. What game do you plan to play first?


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 22, 2008)

freaksavior said:


> im a little jeleous.



No reason to be, please.
Sure it looks nice, but well the specs are always going out-dated, within some months or a year everyone and his grandma will be having a core2quad laptop with a 9800GTX which is better than the 8800GTX or a desktop which gets 3x the 3Dmark score than mine. And well, everyone knows that laptops aren't exactly best bang for buck to put it mildly... I expect this to be only a tad better than my desktop in system specs and that's what got me to spend money because I know I wouldn't be happy with a desktop replacement which performed less than my desktop.

I'm doing a count-down.
Just got off the phone with dad who told me my hubby got there so I'll be opening the box here in 15-20 minutes time.

For anyone who is curious, no the parcel didn't get delivered by DHL.
I had tracked on _dhl_.de sure enough... but DHL my @$$....
The parcel got delivered by courier, from the same company, MaltaPost, which mails me my letters... utility bills... and all that kinda stuff.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 22, 2008)

w0ot panther didnt get jipped!!!!! now i want to see it!!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 22, 2008)

Glad its sorted.Enjoy that stonking monster


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 22, 2008)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!

now what ever you do - don't break it!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jul 22, 2008)

Wow, can't believe it did all this.... But, now give a  to ya lady! Pictures!?


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 24, 2008)

Pictures!!!























This is yesterday at the summer house... (pls ignore fishing-stuff clutter on the left...)


----------



## Triprift (Jul 24, 2008)

Ooooo very nice Panther looks quite rugged how many usb ports it got? mines got 4 i think two either side.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jul 24, 2008)

That thing is very very nice. Sorry I have been afk for a couple days in Virginia down by Washington DC. I have been following your thread very closely and I too must say ....


CONGRATS PANTHER!!!!


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 24, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> Pictures!!!
> ...
> This is yesterday at the summer house... (pls ignore fishing-stuff clutter on the left...)



Wow, thats one sexy a** laptop! Loving the gloss black. How big is that screen?

Had a chance to see how it performs yet?

Where does all the heat vent out from those components?


----------



## Black Panther (Jul 24, 2008)

4 USB ports too. They're all on the right.
The screen is 17".

It's got 4 intake fans at the bottom for input, and 4 vents at the back for exhaust.

I must say it's quite silent even when I turn the fans on 100%. More silent than my dad's laptop with P4 1.6Ghz single core and no dedicated graphics. And more silent than my desktop too.

I'll be running 3Dmark06 soon.

I would take a photo of the fans etc but I'm actually using the laptop now and my camera is charging. Here's a random one I found on the net, it's with the bottom cover off:


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jul 24, 2008)

very nice BP - i hope you enjoy it!


----------



## alexp999 (Jul 24, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> 4 USB ports too. They're all on the right.
> The screen is 17".
> 
> It's got 4 intake fans at the bottom for input, and 4 vents at the back for exhaust.
> ...



4 fans!  My laptop only has one, but still pretty quiet, lol!

How big are they then?

My dad's laptop is really loud too, sounds like a jet, it only an Athlon 2600, lol.

Look forward to seeing some 3dmark scores and load temps!


----------



## mlee49 (Jul 24, 2008)

Nice pics!  Break it in with a fresh run of 3D06 and give us all a taste of the high life!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 24, 2008)

wow dude awwww chea nice laptop go BP!!


----------



## Black Panther (Oct 7, 2008)

Finally found a driver which gives me 5.9 in 3dgaming and business vista score. Funnily enough all drivers I had been using had been giving me 5.8.

Version 178.13 from LV2Go with Dox's modded inf.


----------



## Triprift (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks for the update panther good to see the lappys going sweet


----------

